# All Slavic languages: You are my best friend



## mikasa_90

Can you tell me that ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Ptak

*Russo:*
Ты мой (самый) лучший друг (amico) / Ты моя (самая) лучшая подруга (amica)

Puoi saltare "самый/самая".


----------



## elephas

I must add, in Russian, if a male says that to a female and if it is about just friendship, the male should use the masculine form, *друг*. That is, he should say the very same words he would say to his male friend: Маня, ты мой самый лучший *друг*. Otherwise it sounds like they are "going out"...


----------



## mikasa_90

How is the pronunciation?


----------



## Ptak

Tы moi lutsciй druk

Spero che già sappia che cos'è *ы* e *й*


----------



## Thomas1

Hi Mikasa 90,

Could you please give some details concerning your sentence:
is it urged by a man to a woman or vice versa?
what kind of relationship is it (friendship or acquaintance)?

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## dudasd

Serbian:

Ti si moj najbolji drug.
Or:
Ti si mi najbolji drug.

This phrase can be applied both on male and female persons. If one is addressing a female person, he/she can also say:

Ti si moja najbolja drugarica.
Or:
Ti si mi najbolja drugarica.


----------



## Athaulf

dudasd said:


> Serbian:
> 
> Ti si moj najbolji drug.
> Or:
> Ti si mi najbolji drug.
> 
> This phrase can be applied both on male and female persons. If one is addressing a female person, he/she can also say:
> 
> Ti si moja najbolja drugarica.
> Or:
> Ti si mi najbolja drugarica.



It's the same in Croatian, except that it's better to use _prijatelj_/_prijateljica_ instead of _drug_/_drugarica_:

_Ti si moj najbolji prijatelj.
Ti si moja najbolja prijateljica.
_ 
_Drug_ would also be understood, but that word has Communist connotations in Croatia nowadays (it was used as the official word for "comrade" in socialist Yugoslavia). Curiously, for some reason, this usage has "polluted" the word in Croatia, but not in Serbia.

I'm pretty sure that _prijatelj_ would sound OK in Serbia too, although I think _drug_ sounds more cordial there. None of these words have any romantic/sexual connotations on either side.


----------



## dudasd

Athaulf said:


> I'm pretty sure that _prijatelj_ would sound OK in Serbia too, although I think _drug_ sounds more cordial there. None of these words have any romantic/sexual connotations on either side.


 
Yes, "prijatelj/prijateljica" is used too, though it sounds a bit "colder" here (something between acquaintance and friend), plus older people (generation of my parents, let's say) are inclined to use the word "prijatelj/prijateljica" as euphemism for "lover".


----------



## Hal1fax

Polish

To a male: Jesteś moim najlepszym przyjacielem
To a female: Jesteś moją najlepszą przyjaciółką


----------



## jazyk

In Czech I would say

To a man:
Jsi můj nejlepší kamarád.

To a woman:
Jsi moje nejlepší kamarádka.


----------



## _Tasha_

In Slovenian:

To a man: _Ti si moj najboljši prijatelj._
To a woman: _Ti si moja najboljša prijateljica._


----------



## Cepkah

*For male friends:* Ти си най–добрия ми приятел‚ Ти си моят най–добър приятел‚ Ти си моя най–добър приятел (rarely)
                        Ti si nay-dobriya mi priyatel, ti si moyat nay-dobar priyatel, ti si moya nay-dobar priyatel

* For female friends:* Ти си най–добрата ми приятелка‚ Ти си моя най–добра приятелка‚ Ти си моята най–добра приятелка.
                          Ti si nay-dobrata mi priyatelka, ti si moya nay-dobra priyatelka, ti si moyata nay-dobra priyatelka.

''drugar'' sounds macedonian and comrade it means such fellow. You can hear this word in macedonian folk songs '' Eeey! Verni drugari! Pesna zapeyte‚ mene spomnyayte''


----------

